# suspension on bounder



## lms0509 (Jun 14, 2002)

I have a 1986 bounder 34ft RV and it tends to have a pretty loose ride and bounces up and down quite a bit on the roads when going over a pothole, etc... Would having the shocks/suspension checked out help to reduce this or is this a common thing with them.  New to RVing have only had since november.

Thank you


----------



## C Nash (Jun 14, 2002)

suspension on bounder

If you have never drove a M/H it takes a little getting used to but, on a 86 I would bet it needs shocks. Remember it is pretty easy to overload a M/H and be sure to load it equal. tire pressure is also very important.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Gary B (Jun 14, 2002)

suspension on bounder

Hi Ims0509, agree with Chelse, also check the front air bags in the coil springs (at is if its on a Chev P-30) for that size MH you'll need at least 70 PSI and maybe 90 PSI of air pressure in the air bags. Having the air bags properly inflated makes a world of difference in handling on the Chev P-30 chassis. Happy trails GB


----------

